# Solved: Cicso VPN Issue



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Hello to all,

I'm running Cicso AnyConnect Secure Mobility Client v3.0.07059 for work. 

Attached is a sceenshot of my network connections. I'm currently hardwired on my network connection and the Cisco VPN is a virtual adapter but is shows "network cable unplugged."

Any ideas on why that is and how to fix it?

Much thanks in advance.

MK


----------



## leo.li (Dec 14, 2008)

"unplugged" is normal status.It will change to "connected" when you use cisco anyconnect client to establish connection


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Leo is correct.


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply, Leo and zx.

Actually, when I try to connect I get an error message as follows: 

"Connection attempt has failed due to network or PC issue." This message is accompanied by a yellow triangle with an exclamation point in it.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Are you able to ping the remote end; ie the Cisco SSL VPN appliance at the company location?


----------



## leo.li (Dec 14, 2008)

Make sure your internet access is available before establish vpn connection?


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

Yes, I can successfully ping the ip address of that machine and my internet access is just fine.

I'll also add a screenshot of a test I did. I'm not sure how to interpret the results though.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Where is this "machine" located? And what is it?


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

It's in San Marcos, Texas. I'm in Florida. It's our VPN for work. That previous screenshot isn't a ping test to the server in question. It's a command I got off of a Cisco troubleshooting document. But I can ping the ip address of the server in Texas perfectly.


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

Is this a new system and has anyone else had any issues connecting in? You'll probably have to contact your network admins to have them look at the logs of the Cisco SSL VPN server to determine what is going on. If the system is working properly, you should have a screen come up which will ask you for your user name, password, and the network profile you are connecting to (this part is dependent on how the SSL VPN is set up.)


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

I'll have to see tomorrow. I'm getting set up as a new employee here. I just thought someone might have experience with this client.

Thanks for the replies zx and Leo.

MK


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I do have experience with it.

All the settings are on the server end whether it be an ASA or Cisco ISR router. This is why many corporations prefer deploying this type of solution. The end user only needs to install/launch the client and all the configuration information gets pushed down to the client from the ASA or ISR. It's basically a zero touch/hands free system as far as the user is concerned.

I have this setup running on my home network with an ASA 5505 and the AnyConnect client. I don't have the mobility one running due to Cisco penny pinching and charging extra for that connectivity where as Juniper doesn't.


----------



## Mklangelo (Sep 16, 2005)

OK. I see. I did browse over a couple of Cisco's Troubleshooting Tech Notes, but frankly most of it was over my head. But I do believe it is controlled by an ASA, which of course I have no access to. The admin will be around Monday so I'm sure we can get it cleared up then.

I was just trying to get a jump on it. 

:up:


----------

